# Flat Chaps SEQ, Monday 9th, Thursday 12th.



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Went for a fish on Monday, caught three Flathead, 38cm, 43cm,45cm in Elimbah creek mouth. Koolie lure. 
Went for another fish on Thursday morning in the Pine River. Launched at the Bald Hills boat ramp. First time I've been there.
Had the place to myself. Paddled off around the first bend trolling the Koolie. Whack solid flathead in the net 55cm. Next bend whack another flathead 57.5cm.
Out to the mouth of the south pine river, whack another 53cm. Paddled down past the highway bridges turned around back to the bridges and had a flick around them with a vibe for awhile, no takers.
Paddled off to an old sunken barge and lost a jig head to it, probably one of many.
Paddled back to the mouth of the south pine rive trolling the Koolie. Pulled up and decided to flick the koolie to some boils in the water, went for a big cast when ping off goes the koolie and the leader. Snapped at the knot. Must have got a wing knot catch around one of the guides. Thought no problem it is a floating lure, I'll just paddle over to where it touched down and pick it up. Well it is no where to be seen. I have upgraded the hooks to decoy pluggen singles. in 1/0 . Must have sunk the bugger!!!! Tied on a 50cm tilsen deep diver and paddled on back to the boat ramp. picking up another two flathead at 49cm and 50cm. 
Well the ute was still there and still in one piece.  
Sum up: Can't seem to get away from flathead at the moment. They follow me everywhere. I'll have to get one tattooed on my back!  
Looks like a fishy place, some deep holes etc. I'll be back.

There is still time this week to catch another species.
Tight Lines
Killer.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Might have to change your name to flathead king if you keep that up! Good to see there are plenty around.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Phenomenal results Ron!

trev

BTW - tailor and sharks steal Koolie's.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Might have to change your name to flathead king if you keep that up! Good to see there are plenty around.


Yeh the buggers keep following me around, I'm using deep divers to try & get out of the fresh, from all the rain we keep getting. 
Might have to do an early high tide fish tomorrow & use some surface lures & try and catch some thing else for the fishing comp.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Phenomenal results Ron!
> 
> trev
> 
> BTW - tailor and sharks steal Koolie's.


Yeh Trev, 
It can become an expensive hobbie at times, 
But we love it.

Ron.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Why try and avoid the fresh, the ones I've been catching lately have been above the tidal zone with a fresh run after the recent rain.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Might have to return to the place of my first dunking tomorrow if that's what's on offer. Bought some new soft plastics today keen to test the out.

Well done on a great day out


----------



## rojo (Apr 15, 2012)

Well done killer on the lizards. 
Were you usiing the 76mm koolie in LL style(long lip). Have you a fav colour? I am having trouble buying the smaller ones on nth side of bris. Must be popular!
I was going to steer clear of sth pine due to all the fresh, but maybe I should change my mind.
I am sure that sunken trawler has more lures on it than most other snags in nth brisbane rivers. It must be decorated like a xmas tree!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

do a " koolie " search and you will see why they are hard to buy in brisvagas. Well done on the flatys killer or should that be "flaty killer"


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Why try and avoid the fresh, the ones I've been catching lately have been above the tidal zone with a fresh run after the recent rain.


Well there you go, I didn't no they liked the fresh. 
You learn some think new every day. 
Who said you carn't teach an old dog new tricks!

Thanks 
Ron.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

rojo said:


> Well done killer on the lizards.
> Were you usiing the 76mm koolie in LL style(long lip). Have you a fav colour? I am having trouble buying the smaller ones on nth side of bris. Must be popular!
> I was going to steer clear of sth pine due to all the fresh, but maybe I should change my mind.
> I am sure that sunken trawler has more lures on it than most other snags in nth brisbane rivers. It must be decorated like a xmas tree!!!!


Thats the one. 
I don't have a favourite colour, the one i was using was a Green colour. 
BCF Morayfield had some on the wall today, be quick.

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Flatmagnet


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

What do these koolies look like?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

foxx1 said:


> What do these koolies look like?


Do a kooile search, 
Beekeeper's posted a picture of one.

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ron as usual the koolies seem to be fish magnets at present, and a couple of good sessions there mate.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done Killer. I havn't been in the Pine for a while. Well havn't been anywhere since last time I saw you . I love that somehow you can rely on the Pine river for flathead.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

killer said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Why try and avoid the fresh, the ones I've been catching lately have been above the tidal zone with a fresh run after the recent rain.
> ...


When I visited Barrabundy, I caught a flathead in pure fresh water - irrigation water actually.


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice haul m8!

The Koolie joined my tackle box today, tomorrow the sunny coast flatties will be mine! MWAHAHAHA!

Keep up the good work m8,

Richo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> foxx1 said:
> 
> 
> > What do these koolies look like?
> ...


Yep, do a search. And if you find a 76 mm Rainbow trout one on a tailor's lip, or a 90 mm one in a shark's mouth, they are mine. Return appreciated.

Here is a link to the one Jim (Beekeeper) has had a lot of success with...
http://www.nomadtackle.ashop.com.au/p/1 ... ating.html

They come in various sizes, up to 190 mm (_diving depth 80'_), and I have had some some good results with 90 mm LL (long lip), which dives to 20'. One problem is everything has a go at it...must be great action. As a result 2 X bitten off in 2 days. Bugger!

What length are you using Ron? (The lure, I mean). 

trev


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

kayakone said:


> killer said:
> 
> 
> > foxx1 said:
> ...


10inchs, HO the lure, 76mm long lip. 
Trev. 

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Good advice with a touch of humour, love it.

A fellow yakker yesterday showed me one he uses greenish body lure that is. He also noted the efforts he goes to in order to retrieve a snagged lure given they are twenty dollars a pop.

Can't wait to get one, make that two, now.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

A chemical company has a promotion going at the moment where you get a sebile lure with every drum of chemical, pity it's not one we normally use


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> A chemical company has a promotion going at the moment where you get a sebile lure with every drum of chemical, pity it's not one we normally use


You say don't normally use. I see it going so ething like hey boss check out the new chemical could work really well.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely nothing wrong with the flatties coming aboard may have to extend my flattie hunting grounds now good job mate keep on em.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRGHXV0AAA3fgAAQYCEAECCAEAAv5d6AIABIinhJkG00j1PKAlU8U09TIPUAPUIyBIwuhvDFmUqcqln2wdw5MYKTrYQF6K0sOaFhKuKvTMlp5PtcrsB4mhJLtF8YlRBqKfi7kinChICMOuro


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Never a bad thing catching too many fish.
Well done, I also have added a few koolie's to my fishing box.Wonder is the snapper will like them?


----------

